# Classifieds



## Tyeson

How do I get to the classified area?


----------



## Tyeson

*New to Archery*

What compound bow would you recommend for a person with DL 26 50-60lb.?


----------



## Tyeson

*Eye dominance*

Im left eye Dominant, but I want to buy a right handed bow. What problems will I have?


----------



## bowtech2006

You'll need 20 posts, and two weeks also if you don't have that already


----------



## Tim Roberts

Tyeson said:


> How do I get to the classified area?


You need to meet these requirements:

*NEW CLASSIFIED USER REQUIREMENTS*
Staff has been discussing some new requirements for our classified section. Please remember, as always, use of the classifieds is at the user's own risk.
On October 19th, 2015 Archery Talk will implement some new classified user requirements. 
First, a new user will have to wait two weeks before they will be able to start a classified ad. 
Second, a user must have at least 20 posts prior to starting a classified ad. This will go for all users, if you have been a user for two years and have 10 posts, you will not be allowed to start a classified thread until your post count is 20. 

*AT Administration*

Further Classified requirements.
*Classified Forum Visibility*
Due to the ever increasing persistence of scammers perpetrating our classifieds sections and trying to cheat hard working archers out of their money, we are now restricting the classifieds a little more. You will now not be able to access the classifieds forums at all until you have been a member for at least two weeks and have a minimum of 20 posts (the same criteria we limited to starting a new classy thread originally). 

We apologize for the further access restrictions, but... we are trying to do as much as we reasonably can to protect those members who trade there legitimately, which is the vast majority of all of you.

*The management*


This is the Welcome New User forum, so you will need to post your questions in the appropriate forums.


----------



## greatthosu

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Braingasim

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## solomtnhunter

welcome to AT


----------



## theron23

Welcome to the forums


----------



## bltefft

Hello, and welcome to Archery Talk from Columbus, Georgia.

Bobby


----------



## MorrisZ

Shouldn't everyone take their own precautions to avoid scammers? I mean, they are incredibly easy to spot. Just a thought, why have so many rules? Im here looking for a new bow and cannot contact any sellers because I don't spend time on here commenting? Seems silly to me. Oh well, I guess I'll stick to eBay


----------



## Mackadoodle

Welcome to AT.


----------



## ChatleyK71

Welcome to the forum


----------



## brianhoe31

welcome to at!


----------



## Dstugelm

Welcome to AT


----------



## wewing

welcome


----------



## MDinger88

Welcome to AT


----------



## tbelly9

Tyeson said:


> How do I get to the classified area?


Second that


----------



## jk1199

Welcome!


----------



## BugMan247

Tyeson said:


> How do I get to the classified area?


Gotta have 2 weeks and 20 posts


----------



## Sheyenne23

I'm not a fan of the 2 weeks and 20 posts rule. I came looking to buy something from the classifieds and now the seller probably thinks I'm a jerk. I would rather be restricted to 0 posts than only 1 or 2 (whichever it is) because I was able to start a conversation but couldn't finish it.


----------



## Leviw96

It sucks that you need the posts but I can see why.


----------



## Mo9090

Hello to the forum. I am new.


----------



## Mo9090

Sheyenne23 said:


> I'm not a fan of the 2 weeks and 20 posts rule. I came looking to buy something from the classifieds and now the seller probably thinks I'm a jerk. I would rather be restricted to 0 posts than only 1 or 2 (whichever it is) because I was able to start a conversation but couldn't finish it.


Agreed! At least let us pay for premium and get access right away.


----------



## Dafis

Mo9090 said:


> Agreed! At least let us pay for premium and get access right away.


That is funny right there....


----------



## Okie94

Or they could just bring feedback ratings back. Just a thought


----------



## Mo9090

Please, something, anything but the ban.


----------



## FormFlight

I was registered along time ago on this sight had to sign up again could not remember user and password. Would like to buy bow in the classifieds would i be able to as new member?


----------



## ccdog

I'm all for the new restrictions. I can see how easily you can get sucked into a purchase off-site. beware of the contact ... through email not linked to AT. I'd imagine little recourse on a shady deal.


----------



## Justind512

Tyeson said:


> How do I get to the classified area?


Confused me at 1st too 
Did you figure it out?


----------



## Tim Roberts

Classifieds view/access explained here.


----------



## Jed Hunts

I appreciate the added precautions personally.


----------



## winstondon

Welcome to AT


----------



## Boven1waba

I’m in the holding box as well, waiting my two weeks. It’s a bummer but if it helps keep things on the up and up, I can be patient


----------



## winstondon

Thank you. And welcome


----------



## Kestonup

Thanks for the info


----------



## rcobb22

bowtech2006 said:


> You'll need 20 posts, and two weeks also if you don't have that already


Such a joke


MorrisZ said:


> Shouldn't everyone take their own precautions to avoid scammers? I mean, they are incredibly easy to spot. Just a thought, why have so many rules? Im here looking for a new bow and cannot contact any sellers because I don't spend time on here commenting? Seems silly to me. Oh well, I guess I'll stick to eBay


Kind of my thoughts also, been a member since 2012 and upgrade every few years but now I can't even message anyone


----------



## Scjon03

I also want my 20 post. Hello. And welcome.


----------



## Dafis

I am on 2 other forums with no restrictions for classifieds, as to meaningful post, guys get scammed all the time

this last week , a guy with first post, posted a picture of tires and wheels for 500 bucks, needless to say, a guy sent half the money and the perp is gone...in a thread on scamming, seems like the scammers us Zelle, as a payment method, so no way to get your money back

and aslo guys with one post will respond to guys that are trying to sell something,,being scammed that way too


----------



## Crling

Tyeson said:


> How do I get to the classified area?


I’ve got the same question but looks like posts are the key. I’d hate to spam message boards just to reach 20 posts!


----------



## Crling

Dafis said:


> I am on 2 other forums with no restrictions for classifieds, as to meaningful post, guys get scammed all the time
> 
> this last week , a guy with first post, posted a picture of tires and wheels for 500 bucks, needless to say, a guy sent half the money and the perp is gone...in a thread on scamming, seems like the scammers us Zelle, as a payment method, so no way to get your money back
> 
> and aslo guys with one post will respond to guys that are trying to sell something,,being scammed that way too


I suppose this is why you need 20 posts


----------



## VeritasHunter

Crling said:


> I’ve got the same question but looks like posts are the key. I’d hate to spam message boards just to reach 20 posts!


Don't spam the message boards. It will get reported. When that happens, your posts get deleted and you revert back to a zero count. Persisting in it has gotten several people banned.


----------



## ColbyS

Got it, thanks.


----------



## mef1213

The classified rules talk about needing posts to sell items, but this applies to buying as well, right?
I just joined and it seems like I can't message the seller or reply to their post yet.


----------



## Dafis

mef1213 said:


> The classified rules talk about needing posts to sell items, but this applies to buying as well, right?
> I just joined and it seems like I can't message the seller or reply to their post yet.


 you are correct. 

that is meaningful posts, take you time and do it right so the moderator's do not delete you, the stuff in classifieds will be there tomorrow


----------



## Crling

mef1213 said:


> The classified rules talk about needing posts to sell items, but this applies to buying as well, right?
> I just joined and it seems like I can't message the seller or reply to their post yet.


You got it. Need 20 posts to buy or sell, as well as being on the forum for (I think) 3 weeks.


----------



## JackWagon5000

from what i've gathered it is 20 post/replies and a member for 2 weeks


----------



## mef1213

Dafis said:


> you are correct.
> 
> that is meaningful posts, take you time and do it right so the moderator's do not delete you, the stuff in classifieds will be there tomorrow


Sounds good. Maybe I'll learn a thing or two while working on getting to 20


----------



## karwhite444

bowtech2006 said:


> You'll need 20 posts, and two weeks also if you don't have that already


*For this what constitutes as a POST? I am new to archery and actually found this place because I need to try and sell my women’s bow… bought it used its draw is too short. I don’t know enough to be helpful to anyone on here and contribute to the conversation lol.


----------



## mef1213

karwhite444 said:


> *For this what constitutes as a POST? I am new to archery and actually found this place because I need to try and sell my women’s bow… bought it used its draw is too short. I don’t know enough to be helpful to anyone on here and contribute to the conversation lol.


Just replying to a previous post counts (looks like you're at 1 now). Go to the New Users forum and say hello or welcome to a bunch of threads. Easy way to get posts without needing to know anything


----------



## karwhite444

mef1213 said:


> Just replying to a previous post counts (looks like you're at 1 now). Go to the New Users forum and say hello or welcome to a bunch of threads. Easy way to get posts without needing to know anything


thanks a bunch! 🤗


----------



## Castel

Brand new as well and waiting to be able to reply to an ad, but totally understand that this filters some from scamming right away and move on.


----------



## VeritasHunter

mef1213 said:


> Just replying to a previous post counts (looks like you're at 1 now). Go to the New Users forum and say hello or welcome to a bunch of threads. Easy way to get posts without needing to know anything


Actually, simple "hello" posts on a "bunch of threads" could be considered spamming to get post count. Those can sometimes bring the "delete" hammer down.

The intent of this forum is community building, not being a Buy & Sell. The Classified section is intended to be a perk, a benefit of being part of the community. Any time someone says they are here to simply buy or sell something, it brings the watchful eye of the admins.


----------



## brandonmsmith9

Welcome to AT


----------



## Arrowz716

Welcome! Left eye dominant and right hand bow sounds problematic. Try to start shooting with right eye and both eyes open? Probably not the answer you are looking for…


----------



## Joshuabreg

bowtech2006 said:


> You'll need 20 posts, and two weeks also if you don't have that already


Just found this out myself. I kept trying to make an offer on a bow but it said I didn’t have permission.


----------



## Rab91787

Welcome!


----------



## Rab91787

Joshuabreg said:


> Just found this out myself. I kept trying to make an offer on a bow but it said I didn’t have permission.


got lucky and found one where the seller posted his number and was able to contact him that way


----------

